# Filipino Masons



## numbskull (Nov 5, 2013)

Greetings brethren!! 

From: Isagani lodge no.96, Tarlac City, Philippines.


My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Nov 6, 2013)

Filipino--neat. I don't think my great-grandfather, was a Mason, but he might have been. He was Antonio Suaco (we called him "Grampa Tony"), and his family was involved with a long-gone company called Wyeth-Suaco, which I think is now called Wyeth Philippines. My aunt in California maintains more contact with that side of the family than I do, though.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## mrm113 (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome


My Freemasonry


----------



## numbskull (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome brethren...


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome!


----------

